# Best laying hen



## 2458 (Sep 16, 2015)

What hen lays the most eggs in a year.thanks


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

White Leghorns for white eggs.
Sex link hybrids for brown eggs. Especially ISA browns.


----------



## 2458 (Sep 16, 2015)

How many eggs do ISA browns lay a year?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

300 + Mine skipped the peewee,small,medium,then large egg phase and went straight to Extra Large and Jumbo.

http://www.isapoultry.com/en/products/isa/isa-brown/


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

The white Leghorns I have had have managed to crank out an egg almost every single day... EVEN with zero heat OR light!!!!!

Mind boggling!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

On occasion I've had White Leghorn's lay 2 eggs in one day when first starting out laying, didnt last long though. They were hatchery birds too. I had a Black Sexlink continue laying during a full blown molt. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, production breeds are going to be your go to if you want a lot of eggs. They are pretty much done laying regularly after 2-3 cycles, however. Bred for production, not longevity.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

True... My only prolapse was from a white Leghorn.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

Black Australorps were always good layers for me. Barred rocks, not those bred for show, but lighter bodied have been excellent layers too. Nothing beats well bred white leghorns from what I've seen. But they can be quite neurotic, so quick movement around them doesn't help. I always laugh when people want brown eggs. I ask them why and they say," Aren't they healthier?" I tell them diet determines egg quality, not color. Funny the way people sometimes believe what is commonly parroted.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love buff orpingtons. Mine laid 366 eggs one year. She was very business-like about it. She had her beak cut at the hatchery, however she was my cleanest chicken, go figure. And she loved food.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, that breaks the record I think! My production leghorns don't lay that much, they skip an egg every 8-10 days.
My Orpingtons (not hatchery strain) lay about 200+ their first year.


----------

